# How do I make a profile pic?



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys. I just joined the other day and I joined the free registration. So, I made an album but how do I make a profile pic that shows up when I post threads and replies? :dunno:


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

go to user cp, then edit avatar


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

volcom21d said:


> go to user cp, then edit avatar


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

But what does CP stand for?


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

Command post


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

volcom21d said:


> Command post


Thank you. I will google what Command post is all about.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Control Panel


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

Check point


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

conceptual physics


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

volcom21d said:


> go to user cp, then edit avatar


Awesome thanks! Funny thing is... I logged in today and up at the top middle of my home page it had a 'change avatar' thingy.... convenient.


----------

